# Halloween Event!



## TykiButterfree (Sep 28, 2018)

Omg there is a Halloween gardening event and amazing spooky Halloween terrain! I want it all! Too bad I blew all my leaf tickets failing to complete Julian's cookie set. I plan on spamming this garden event. Who wants to throw bats at each other?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes indeed, I’m ready for some bat throwing.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 29, 2018)

im not a fan of the price for the terrain parts :/ so i may not get them but i like the other items.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 29, 2018)

I don't really care about terrain parts as I have decided I am going to only spend leaf tickets on 5 sets of fortune cookies every time I get enough (since I'm not paying), and Halloween is not my thing BUT I love the lollipoppies and the bats that come to them are cute <3 It's fun to share them too. I didn't take part in any previous gardening events but I like this one! Too bad I've had mostly repeats of furniture from gardening though xD


----------



## Pansy (Sep 29, 2018)

I only like the sky for the terrain. The event's items are kind of sad. I was hoping there would be more furniture that we could also use in our camper but that's alright. I'm just holding out for October 1st so I can buy the new cookie.


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Sep 29, 2018)

*Can someone add me on 3ds*

If you add me on 3ds I will add u back


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2018)

Im sharing bats for the event! tho right now I only have common bats as the green bats are proving difficult to capture so if you want to share I will leave my friend code!

0957 6041 079


----------



## shunishu (Oct 1, 2018)

*pretends  this event is not happening so I don't have to reinstall pocketcamp after force-quitting 2 months ago* ugh *cries in corner sticking to my principles* rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2018)

All done with the first half!  Now we wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 1, 2018)

I also blew all if my tickets on Julian too and really want to get the terrain instead! I didn't think Animal Crossing would ever have such a dark terrain, I didn't see it coming!

I also plan on spamming this event, but only 2 people on my friend list seem to be active on it and it seems like they're done gardening until the second half of the event and I haven't been able to share bats. To fellow halloween enthusiasts who also still need lots of help...

My ID:
46876288295


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 1, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I also blew all if my tickets on Julian too and really want to get the terrain instead! I didn't think Animal Crossing would ever have such a dark terrain, I didn't see it coming!
> 
> I also plan on spamming this event, but only 2 people on my friend list seem to be active on it and it seems like they're done gardening until the second half of the event and I haven't been able to share bats. To fellow halloween enthusiasts who also still need lots of help...
> 
> ...



I added you so we can throw some bats at each other. I'm often online and also in need of friends ^^


----------



## Chicha (Oct 2, 2018)

I am loving this Halloween event and the terrains! So spooky!! <3

I already completed the first half of the event and ended up buying the middle terrain and the spooky sky. I'm hoping I can get some of Muffy's cookie items! I no longer buy them with leaf tickets so I'll be waiting for them to show up on the regular cookie rotation (if they do).

I'm scared about the catch rates for the second half but I'll do my best.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 2, 2018)

Aaaa loving all the spoopy-ness. If anyone wants to add me for bats and stuff I got my ID in the sig (if u can't view it lmk and I'll post it)


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 2, 2018)

The catch rate and spawn rates for the second half.... yikes!


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2018)

Yikes indeed, but I read about this being the same with the previous gardening events too although I didn't take part in them myself.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> The catch rate and spawn rates for the second half.... yikes!



Agreed.  I hope I'll be able to get everything before time runs out. :/


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 2, 2018)

this is the only event that has me going back to PC to try and get all the items. not that i was totally avoiding it, i just dont have much time lately


----------



## Keridwen (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi folks, 
Anyone interested to exchange loads of bats? I love this collection and would like to try the hard tasks


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

trying to play as often as i can to get the items >.<


----------



## Mr. Cat (Oct 2, 2018)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> this is the only event that has me going back to PC to try and get all the items. not that i was totally avoiding it, i just dont have much time lately



Same. This and the Wonderland one were the only ones I really cared about completing and I missed half of the Wonderland one because I did not log in for days and had no idea the event was going on. Pocket Camp (phone games in general) is such a hassle.


----------



## Chicha (Oct 2, 2018)

I had a feeling the catch rates would be terrible. x_x I'm glad I have some extra flower food, but even then, this will be a little tricky.

*Be sure to trade in 20 Plum Blossoms for a Jack In A Box! That's the only way to get it!*


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2018)

im trying to trade bats as much as i can >.< since i cannot get the terrain i would like to get the items.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2018)

I like that you can trade orange flowers for purple flower seeds. I wasted some flower food and now most of my purple flowers are gone. I would like to see a hard challenge. I couldn't unlock them last time.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

If anyone still need old or new bats, hmu and I'll share. I still need basically some of everything so feel free to dump.

And yeah same, the trade in is a lifesaver aha


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 3, 2018)

im still having a hard time with the event. idk the catch rate fails me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> im still having a hard time with the event. idk the catch rate fails me



same, i've plenty of the spooky n eerie but the part 2 ones nope


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello!

I need some more friends to exchange lots of bats. The new ones are awful... would be really happy. My id: 08618894366


----------



## Gir (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm adding some people from this thread, so if you get one from Macchi, that's me 
If I missed you feel free to add me, my FC is in my sig.

I'm done the main event (thanks to using flower foods) and am working on the extra tasks now. I'll try to give 2-3 of each type when I can.


----------



## biker (Oct 4, 2018)

Reached the hard level, I'm only missing the purple pumpkin now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2018)

I’m not even done with the regular tasks yet.  Geez, is it just me or are the catch rates even worse than last time?  Help a girl out and share bats lol.  I need both kinds from the second half.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I’m not even done with the regular tasks yet.  Geez, is it just me or are the catch rates even worse than last time?  Help a girl out and share bats lol.  I need both kinds from the second half.



same! idk how people do it lol your on my friend list i believe, i'll give ya some when i noticed you have flowers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> same! idk how people do it lol your on my friend list i believe, i'll give ya some when i noticed you have flowers



Tysm friendo, I have flowers open now.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2018)

done with round 1, needing #2 bats and i can try and dump back unless i get too bad round 2 rates

i still have round 1 loads if anyone needs :3


----------



## Ashariel (Oct 4, 2018)

I finished with everything even the hard tasks this morning...without useing flower food but with lots of sharing..I just have 1 more dress to get than I'll have 9 and be done.. yay


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2018)

i havnt finished event 1 >.< well i have finished the ones green bats, not the grey ones from round 1


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

I can share all bats I think if anyone needs, just lmk your in game name bc I had like 10 ppl adding me the past days and my memory is like a 90 year senile lady sometimes.

Only need haunting bats from round 2 now so if anyone can dump later and/or water my flowers I can dump back as well


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks to some spamming with my brother, I have unlocked the hard challenges. Oh no I want them too now. My camp is becoming more and more spooktacular!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2018)

Now I only need 8 haunting bats to unlock the hexed jumb-o’lantern.  Huh, it looks like I might finish after all.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

i to catch like 20+ haunting bats but with the rate gonna need like mass spam of that lollll


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 5, 2018)

And...done!  Thank you to everyone who so generously shared their bats with me. <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 5, 2018)

Nps man. Still need to catch 10 more now so any help with haunting/orange bats is love <3


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 5, 2018)

i only need the first round bats ( the little grey ones) and the second round purple bats. X__X


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> i only need the first round bats ( the little grey ones) and the second round purple bats. X__X



i've loads of grey ones aha and i think some purp still so if u want (dunno who added me here so if you did please lmk your user ign) i can dump


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

still needing like 12+ hauting bats if not more due to catch rates so if anyone can dump i'll dump back


----------



## Warrior (Oct 6, 2018)

This event seems much harder than others! I've gone through about 300+ plum flowers and still far enough out from being done u__u

My ID is 0755 0175 840

If you trade bats with me, I'll sling them right back! Try to group your bats together just in case multiple players trade me as I might get confused on who sent what.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

?'ll add you n dump stuff.. only need haunting/orange for now if anyone shares so u kno <3


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> i've loads of grey ones aha and i think some purp still so if u want (dunno who added me here so if you did please lmk your user ign) i can dump



my campers name is fiona


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> my campers name is fiona



ah right that was u ..i'll dump greys in a minute


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

still need a mass spam of orange/haunting ones i can dump back all sorts!


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> still need a mass spam of orange/haunting ones i can dump back all sorts!



i will send some your way when i get em


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

PaperCat said:


> i will send some your way when i get em



tyyy love <3 soon done with errything but those rates kms


----------



## Milatea (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey,

added some of you guys and sharing the bat love 
(I myself am still in need of some orange ones, if anyone wants to share <3)

~Petal (9688-2214-654)


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> tyyy love <3 soon done with errything but those rates kms



yeah ikr. i dont have a clue how im almost done lol. but also been playing more than normal for this event cause halloween stuff is <3


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

ayy hey petal. and yeah i'll share orange, feel free to dump back if u can 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> yeah ikr. i dont have a clue how im almost done lol. but also been playing more than normal for this event cause halloween stuff is <3



ikr i love my spoopy grounds <3


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)

Sheila said:


> ikr i love my spoopy grounds <3



i just wish they were not so expensive. i dont feel like blowing all my 'i havnt used real money for these leaf tickets' on a terrain.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

yeah i dont care about backdrops really they'd be like 1k tickets for each full set so no. lol. also i need to catch 4 more haunting bats crap rates lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

@petal i shared orange bats on those ready! enjoy


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 6, 2018)

thanks for the 3 bats 0 caught darnit x.x

like damnit increase rate today pls x.x


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey my brother and I were able to catch one purple bat a bunch of times and complete the hard goal. We passed one and then said capture many. I don't know if it confuses the game but we each caught it like 8 or 10 times.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 6, 2018)

sent some more purple bats. i just need a few more round 1 grey bats >.<


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Milatea said:


> added some of you guys and sharing the bat love
> (I myself am still in need of some orange ones, if anyone wants to share <3)





Mokuren said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some more friends to exchange lots of bats. The new ones are awful... would be really happy. My id: 08618894366





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Agreed.  I hope I'll be able to get everything before time runs out. :/





Sheila said:


> Aaaa loving all the spoopy-ness. If anyone wants to add me for bats and stuff I got my ID in the sig (if u can't view it lmk and I'll post it)





Mr. Cat said:


> I also blew all if my tickets on Julian too and really want to get the terrain instead! I didn't think Animal Crossing would ever have such a dark terrain, I didn't see it coming!



Added all of you . My ID: 5781 1236 120


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2018)

Ay. Done with all tasks so you don't have to share unless you wanted me to dump em back, I can do that for ppl who added me ^^


----------



## HannahCN (Oct 7, 2018)

Almost done! 71/80 for the 3-star bats task. That's the second jumbo lantern, right? Anyway, not risking anything and using some tickets for guaranteed catches for the first time since the event started.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)

I too am done, Although I am trying to so the 2 extra tasks. But if I don't get those its ok. Thanks for any who helped!


----------



## HannahCN (Oct 7, 2018)

79/80 and waiting for what will probably be my last lollipoppies grown... 

I'm so done. XD


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2018)

5 more haunting bats. probably wont happen with my luck


----------



## sagecraft (Oct 7, 2018)

Hiya guys. I went through and collected the friend codes posted here, and I will be adding everyone soon. Be on the look out for a blue haired dude named Jayden! I started sorta late, but I'm determined to collect as many bats and as much spooky furniture as I can. So far I have 45 spooky bats, 23 eerie, 42 scary, and 28 haunted. If anyone wants to ping pong bats for the remainder of the event, feel free to add me and raid my garden! I'll raid yours back. My friend code is 6604 7168 679.


----------



## Yume777 (Oct 8, 2018)

I need 27 purple bats + 23 blue bats (I do not know the names in English!) to complete the difficult quests. Hope I succeed, I am a sucker for Halloween related things!
I fell in love with the Halloween terrain and I cannot wait to have it all. It will require quite some time, but I can wait. Also, I will try to collect as many pieces from Muffy's cookies as I can.
(Feel free to add me: 5736 6303 847)


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 8, 2018)

I haven't really bothered asking others for bats as I have plenty of random people on my friends list who have been quick about giving me random bats anyways so I figured it would be kinda pointless to ask, but it does look like I'm not going to be able to finish the purple bats' last two hard quests. It's a good thing I already gave up on completing the catalogue haha! I don't think this stuff will be transferable to the catalogue in AC Switch anyways, since it's seasonal.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi I have 22 scary bats and 22 haunting bats + a ton of round 1 bats if anyone needs them. Feel free to add me and let me know what you want. I don’t need them back!


----------



## Flare (Oct 8, 2018)

My iPhone just happened to die on my last normal goal which means I won't be able to get the Jumbo Jack-o-Lantern.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2018)

Flare said:


> My iPhone just happened to die on my last normal goal which means I won't be able to get the Jumbo Jack-o-Lantern.



It died?  As in, not even charging it can fix it?


----------



## Chicha (Oct 8, 2018)

I managed to get everything, including the extra tasks! <3

Kinda wish we got more trade rewards; it felt a little lacking.


----------



## sagecraft (Oct 8, 2018)

I need 17 more haunting bats and then I will have the entire collection. If anyone wants to help me out, my friend code is in my signature. I would greatly appreciate it and I will return the favor!


----------



## Yume777 (Oct 9, 2018)

Event is over and I did not collect the last 11 purple bats, but I am quite satisfied with the result


----------

